# Highland Military Ball Calgary 27 February 2016



## Rick Goebel (2 Dec 2015)

The 67th Grand Highland Military Ball

Honoring: Veterans of the Afghanistan Conflict

On Saturday the 27th of February, 2016

You and a Guest are cordially invited to join us for an evening of great food, dance, and military pageantry at the Hyatt Regency Hotel located at 7th Avenue & Centre Street SW, Calgary, Alberta.

Cocktails: 	18:30 hrs
Dinner:	19:30 hrs

Tariff:	$150 per person incl. GST

Dress: 	Gentlemen:  Mess Kit, Black Tie or Formal Highland Wear
		Ladies: Mess Kit, Evening Gown
		Decorations should be worn

Please RVSP by 12th of February, 2016.  Tickets can be purchased online at
http://www.eventbrite.ca/e/the-grand-highland-military-ball-tickets-19487496627 

Please address questions to thecalgaryhighlanders@gmail.com.

Special Hotel Room Rate at the Hyatt 
The Hyatt Regency has offered a special room rate of $149 available to all guests of the Grand Highland Military Ball. This rate is based on availability so you are encouraged to book your room early. Guests wishing to make a reservation should visit https://resweb.passkey.com/go/highlandmilitaryballguestrooms. 

Scottish Country Dance Instruction
For those who wish it, there will be Scottish Country Dancing instruction available on Thursdays 11th, 18th,, and 25th of February 2016 at the Mewata Armoury Officer’s Mess from 7 to 9PM.  You may attend none, one, some, or all of these sessions.  Please notify thecalgaryhighlanders@gmail.com at least one week prior to any session you may wish to attend.

Ball Sponsors and Patrons
Please consider becoming a Donor, Sponsor or Patron of this event! The Grand Highland Military Ball proudly raises money for The Calgary Highlanders Regimental Funds Foundation, which is a charitable, non-profit organization that supports the Regiment and its soldiers.  Funds raised from the dinner go towards programs such as purchasing Highland ceremonial kit, supporting for Regimental celebrations and parades, subsidizing important projects preserving our history and heritage and much more.
This year, consider donating an extra $150 to pay the General Admission for an Afghanistan Veteran. 
A Friends gift of $50.00 or more, Patron’s gift of $250 or more, a Sponsor’s gift of $500, or a Donor’s gift of $1250 or more will entitle you to a charitable tax receipt in the amount of your donation.  You have the added bonus of having your name listed in our Program.

Guests of Honour
Veterans of the Afghanistan Conflict

The Calgary Highlanders deployed a total of 126 soldiers during the war in Afghanistan. All Reservists, they left their commitments in Calgary to serve their country and their Regiment proudly in a dangerous and complex theater of operations. Many saw combat first-hand and experienced the stress and trauma of complex combat operations. These “Citizen Soldiers” made this extraordinary contribution as part-time members of the Canadian Forces, making their commitment to peace and security of our nation even more extra-ordinary.

For their significant contribution to the campaign, the Government of Canada awarded the Theatre Honour “Afghanistan” to The Calgary Highlanders. This marks the 43rd Battle Honour bestowed upon the Regiment and is the only Battle Honour awarded since the Second World War. In order to receive the battle honour, a Reserve Unit had to have force generated at least 20% of their 2011 unit strength between 2001 and 2011.

On average, the deserving Reserve Units generated 30% of their 2011 strength. The Calgary Highlanders, however, generated a prolific 107% which was significantly more than any other Reserve Force unit in the Canadian Army. 

For this unique accomplishment, The Calgary Highlanders were awarded the Canadian Forces Unit Commendation, marking the first Reserve infantry unit to receive this prestigious award. The CF Unit Commendation recognizes the unequalled contribution of The Calgary Highlanders to the War in Afghanistan as well as the unique relationship the unit maintained with civilian employers, permitting so many soldiers to perform military duty and return to their full-time vocations in the community.

From the citation:

“From 2001 to 2011, the Calgary Highlanders demonstrated outstanding dedication and sustained commitment towards the war in Afghanistan. The leadership and deployment culture within the unit, along with a unique outreach effort with civilian employers, contributed to their success. The exceptional collective effort of the Regiment is a direct reflection of its operational focus and has contributed to the Army commitment to Afghanistan.  In so doing, the Calgary Highlanders has brought much credit to itself and the Canadian Armed Forces.”

We are pleased to welcome and honour all veterans of the war in Afghanistan for their service and outstanding commitment to Canada.


----------



## lifeuptimize (8 Feb 2016)

Thanks rick for invited us.Personally i will  go there.Here is little problem ticket price is little high [Is their any opportunity for discount.


----------



## Rick Goebel (9 Feb 2016)

There are a few sponsorships paid for Afghanistan veterans but if your profile is correct, at 17 you wouldn't be eligible.


----------



## Lumber (11 Feb 2016)

Anyone planning on wearing a Kilt with their mess kit?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (11 Feb 2016)

Is there another dress option I am not aware of?


----------



## Lumber (11 Feb 2016)

Well, IAW CF Dres Instructions, you are not permitted to wear a Kilt with your Mess Kit. However, I've seen one our two high ranking Naval officers in Halifax wearing a Kilt and Sgian-dubh with their Naval mess kit.


----------



## Edward Campbell (11 Feb 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Well, IAW CF Dres Instructions, you are not permitted to wear a Kilt with your Mess Kit. However, I've seen one our two high ranking Naval officers in Halifax wearing a Kilt and Sgian-dubh with their Naval mess kit.



Apparently it's OK in the USN ...

     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





         ... and they even have their own tartan. A Navy mess jacket would seem "suitable" for wearing with a kilt.  :dunno:  And, anyway, dress instructions are just _guidance_ for the well trained officer, right?  [


----------



## Kirkhill (12 Feb 2016)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Apparently it's OK in the USN ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Given that the USN was founded by a guy from Kirkcudbright the tartan seems right. Although I suspect he would have been more at home in a pair of breeks.


----------



## Kirkhill (12 Feb 2016)

> Tartan Details - U.S.S. John Paul Jones #1
> The information held within The Scottish Register of Tartans for the "U.S.S. John Paul Jones #1" tartan is shown below.
> 
> STA ref:	4360
> ...








And I'm with OGBD - mess jackets and kilts have been "de rigeur" since Victoria's days.  Has that changed too Rick?


----------



## dimsum (12 Feb 2016)

I remember back in the 90s, the local Sea Cadet band would wear kilts for some events.  Not sure what they were and if it's just limited to them though.


----------



## Lumber (12 Feb 2016)

According  to the most recent RCN dress committee minutes,  Kilts are NOT permitted with mess kit.


----------



## Edward Campbell (12 Feb 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> According  to the most recent RCN dress committee minutes,  Kilts are NOT permitted with mess kit.




Well, bully for the dress committee, but ... 

     Since we're going back to all things Royal ~ although, in fairness, you guys never drifted too far away; and

     Since the RN has a tartan of its own, already ...

          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




          and, further

     Since some officers really need a "leading change" score on their PER ...

It seems to me that someone just needs to write the brief. After all, the admirals and generals are probably just waiting for a nice issue like that. If something doesn't come up, soon, they may have to start discussing why there are no boots and why the B vehicle fleet cannot be maintained and, why, generally, the CF seems to be suffering through a prolonged crisis of inept leadership and mismanagement.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (12 Feb 2016)

To misquote another famous American naval hero: "Damn the committee minutes. Full Kilt ahead!"

I am pretty certain that "restriction" has always been in the Navy dress regs ... but I'd like to see the person who tries to tell a sailor of Scottish origin to go change out of his kilt. They never managed with the two I served with in the reserve, no matter if even court martial was threatened.

The real "faux-pas" for naval officers is wearing a kilt with your mess dress if you are not capable of demonstrating your connection to the clan who's kilt you wear. If you can't do that: then standard mess dress only please.

For clarity sake: My clan affiliation is the Trotter, through my Brittany (France) celt ancestors, but I never got the moxie to actually wear a kilt with my Mess dress.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Feb 2016)

Perhaps it all lays in the "interpretation of the law": ie. there will be no wearing of kilts with"CAF Naval Mess Kit" but it is acceptable as civilian equivalent to the civilian "Black Tie" dress for those not entitled to wear CAF Naval Mess Kit or are affiliated with an Air Force or Army unit.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Feb 2016)

Dress regs apply 'to all CAF members', including Snr Officers and GOFOs.  No?  I am not and never have been a fan of the "Double Standard Club".  If dress regs are a 'guideline', then they are a guideline for all, or for none.  The CAF needs to get rid of the 'privileged' mindset that some bestow upon themselves.

Personally, I don't think there is a single thing wrong with kilts, mess kits with kilts, any of that.  My family comes from Scotland.

ERC, personally I think we've had some decent CDS's in that spot in the last 2 decades, as well as some 'no so decent' ones.;  Gen Hillier, Gen Natynczyk comes to mind as recent CDSs.  For the 'weak' CDS's, I immediately think of Gen Boyle.   I think there is a trend where the GoC likes to have 'soft spoken' Gen's in after a major international op have run its course;  Gen Boyle after Somalia, Gen Lawson after Afghanistan come to mind.

I don't believe, however, that the CAF is totally inept with no good Senior and GOFO officers in service today.  But BOY we sure do have a LOT of Officers!!   ;D


----------



## Journeyman (12 Feb 2016)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> For the 'weak' CDS's, I immediately think of Gen Boyle..... Gen Lawson after Afghanistan come to mind.


And what else do they have in common?








Wasn't there a tender a few months back, seeking someone to teach leadership to RCAF Generals?  One would think that by the time the rank of General is attained, they'd already know something about leadership.  Either way, I'm sure some retired RCAF General got the contract.


Hell of a tangent; I hope the Highland Ball goes well.   :cheers:


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Feb 2016)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Apparently it's OK in the USN ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank God they didn't get the memo about the dirk and the sock dagger


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Feb 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And what else do they have in common?



Having served under Army and Air Force officers, there is definitely a difference in the way they are developed and the style of leadership they follow, maybe more so in the aircrew/flying trades.  A Capt in a typical army environment will be a 'leader' with troops they are responsible for.  On, say, a MPA crew, they may be a navigation/comm's SME but not fill a leadership role on the crew.  That could be for several years or more.  Different worlds create different realities.



> Wasn't there a tender a few months back, seeking someone to teach leadership to RCAF Generals?  One would think that by the time the rank of General is attained, they'd already know something about leadership.  Either way, I'm sure some retired RCAF General got the contract.



Yup, and anyone I heard speak about that thought  :facepalm:.  




> Hell of a tangent



Thanks!   ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (13 Feb 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And what else do they have in common?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...and rounding out the star children of the Decade of Darkness (less Larry Murray, whom many rightfully respect):









Looks like the 






had its moments to.

They were no JADEX or Whithers, nor Hillier or Natynczyk.

 :nod:


----------



## Good2Golf (13 Feb 2016)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Since the RN has a tartan of its own, already ...



The purple touch is very....jointy...  :nod:


----------



## Kirkhill (13 Feb 2016)

Which brings us back to Rick's Highland Ball - de Chastelain started out as a boy Piper with the Calgary Highlanders and the last time he paraded with them was in 1990, as a Piper and CDS, while Her Majesty presented new colours to the Regiment.

Hope it is a great Ball Rick.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (13 Feb 2016)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Since the RN has a tartan of its own, already ...




But members of the Senior Service don't wear an "RN" kilt when they have an urge to go "al fresco".  They only get to wear a kilt if they are "entitled" to wear a kilt, and then, supposedly, it is in the sett of their clan.

http://www.royalnavy.mod.uk/~/media/royal%20navy%20responsive/documents/reference%20library/br%203/br3book/ch38.pdf



> 3812. Wearing of Civilian Clothes
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...



Of course, there is no definition of "entitled".


----------



## Rick Goebel (13 Feb 2016)

Chris Pook said:

"Which brings us back to Rick's Highland Ball - de Chastelain started out as a boy Piper with the Calgary Highlanders and the last time he paraded with them was in 1990, as a Piper and CDS, while Her Majesty presented new colours to the Regiment."

I prefer this picture:






"Hope it is a great Ball Rick."

I hope so too.  It looks good so far.


----------

